# Horror movies.



## Metal Ken (Jun 29, 2007)

Looking for some good ones to acquire. 
I've watched the first two Poltergeist movies last night. Great flicks, definately worth seeing but they werent so much scary to me as they were thriller type movies. Exciting but not scary. I enjoyed Exorcist and The Omen a lot, too. Those were great, especially The Omen, cause it just felt like it was really fucked up. 

So what are the scariest movies you guys have seen?


----------



## Michael (Jun 29, 2007)

I've always liked the Scream movies. I haven't seen them for a few years though, so they might be as scary to me now. I also thought The Village was a bit scary the first time I saw it. But then not so much after the first time watching it.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 29, 2007)

I was never too big on 'slasher' flicks, honestly. I saw scream a long time ago, actually, though.


----------



## Regor (Jun 29, 2007)

Saw? Hostel?

And as much as a joke as it may sound like... See No Evil (w/Kane from the WWF) was pretty damn good.


----------



## Michael (Jun 29, 2007)

I've seen Hostel. It was awesome.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 29, 2007)

Regor said:


> Saw? Hostel?
> 
> And as much as a joke as it may sound like... See No Evil (w/Kane from the WWF) was pretty damn good.



Saw the first two Saw movies (ha!) 

Hows Hostel? Fucking Hostile?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 29, 2007)

I thought Hostel was shit. The Saw movies are excellent in a psychological way.

Movies don't really scare me much...they can just disturb me..


----------



## Naren (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm a huge horror fan. I've seen at least 200 horror movies by now. Some of the ones that stick out in my mind as being pretty creepy were "Kairo" (by one of my favorite directors, Kiyoshi Kurosawa) and "Mizuchi" (which isn't nearly as interesting as the novel by Hirofumi Tanaka which I just finished reading a month ago, but it had some of those nifty nightmarish images), "Jurei" (although this movie never got famous in Japan and obviously will never be translated into English, it just had an insanely horrific creepy vibe to it and it was just grippingly scary the way it dealt with things), the American version of "The Ring," and, uhm... I haven't been watching many horror movies recently, so it's hard to think of some of my favorites...



Regor said:


> Saw? Hostel?
> 
> And as much as a joke as it may sound like... See No Evil (w/Kane from the WWF) was pretty damn good.



I've seen all of those (Saw 1, Saw 2, Saw 3, Hostel, See No Evil) and I didn't think even one of them was scary. They were all INTERESTING, but not scary. Out of all of those, I thought Saw 1 was the best.


----------



## lailer75 (Jun 29, 2007)

candyman,halloween,friday the 13th,zombie,elm st.,living dead movies,original black christmas,the entity,the brood, night breed,phantasm,hellraiser,night of the creeps. i`ll watch any horror be it cheesy, gore, slasher, psychological. but i have to say it, 90`s- today horrors are not scary.gone is the golden age of true horror movies


----------



## noodles (Jun 29, 2007)

Naren said:


> I've seen all of those (Saw 1, Saw 2, Saw 3, Hostel, See No Evil) and I didn't think even one of them was scary. They were all INTERESTING, but not scary. Out of all of those, I thought Saw 1 was the best.



I don't find much of anything scary. I can be entertained, but not much really creeps me out.

Naren, you might know this. French chick, holding a huge circular saw. The movie is dubbed. I wish I could remember the name of it.


----------



## Naren (Jun 29, 2007)

noodles said:


> I don't find much of anything scary. I can be entertained, but not much really creeps me out.
> 
> Naren, you might know this. French chick, holding a huge circular saw. The movie is dubbed. I wish I could remember the name of it.



Sounds familiar... but I doubt I could get it off of just that information.

I used to be a member of a horror and cult film club and I saw a lot of obscure films. There are some Japanese horror films that I'm sure you'd find scary, noodles. The only problem is that they've never been translated into English and they never will be.

I tend to find the unknown epic gripping horror to be scary (mainly like occultic horror or psychological horror). I don't find slasher flicks, gore flicks, hollywood boogeyman-style flicks, or any of that kind scary. They might be interesting, but not scary.

In Japan, there are a lot of films like "Saw" and "Hostel." Hostel was actually based off of a lot of the films of director Takeshi Miike (who actually appears in Hostel as the Japanese man leaving the "place"). But in Japan these films are not classified as "horror" because they aren't horror. They're pretty much straight-up "gross you out" shock flicks. I don't remember the term connoiseurs of the genre call it. I don't really like Miike, but I've still managed to see over 10 of his films... 

Like I mentioned in my first post, I've seen over 200 horror films by now, but by no means does that mean that I liked them all.


----------



## Thomas (Jun 29, 2007)

The last decent horror movie I watched was the Descent. Pretty intense stuff.


----------



## Naren (Jun 29, 2007)

high-eye said:


> The last decent horror movie I watched was the Descent. Pretty intense stuff.



That was a pretty entertaining film. I find it kind of hard to put it in "horror" but really what else would you put it in? It had a cool atmosphere to it too.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 29, 2007)

noodles said:


> I don't find much of anything scary. I can be entertained, but not much really creeps me out.
> 
> Naren, you might know this. French chick, holding a huge circular saw. The movie is dubbed. I wish I could remember the name of it.



"High Tension" or "Haute Tension"


----------



## noodles (Jun 29, 2007)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> "High Tension" or "Haute Tension"



That's the one. 







Ken, go rent that. Fucked up psychological thriller with one particularly gory scene that would never make the R cut in the US. GREAT fucking movie.


----------



## Leon (Jun 29, 2007)

Taxi Driver is the only movie that scares me. blood-and-guts, hide-and-seek, and those slasher movies don't really do it for me. it's those psychological, that-could-be-me ones that really get me.


----------



## lailer75 (Jun 29, 2007)

oh yeah i forgot Henry (portait of a serial killer) great 80`s flick


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 29, 2007)

Naren said:


> I'm a huge horror fan. I've seen at least 200 horror movies by now.



200? Is that all? 

Seriously though, I've probably got more than 200 on DVD alone, not to mention how many I've seen over the years... Probably well into the 1000's.

Ok, so sit back, and let the master recommend. (Feel the seething arrogance!)

Metal Ken, judging by your like of Poltergeist, The Exorcist and The Omen, I'll recommend a few more classics from that era:

The Changeling (1980)
Don't Look Now (1973)
Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1978)
The Wicker Man (1973) (Avoid the abortion that is the Remake with Nicholas Cage)

Some seriously influential classics right there. Trust me, once you see The Changeling, you'll know what I mean, it's made a serious impact on the Horror genre. Also, one film of recent years that managed to capture the atmosphere of the old classics well is this: The Others (2001)

I'd agree with Naren's recommendations too, if you can get them. There's a lot of great horror coming from the far east, so to add to that, I'd recommend:

Janghwa, Hongryeon (2003)
Gwoemul (2006)
Gin gwai (2002)
Saam gaang yi (2004)
Marebito (2004)
Uzumaki (2000)

Oh, and Naren... You probably know of it, but I have to give mention of this classic Japanese horror: Onibaba (1964)

And while on the subject of films that aren't horror, but still manage to creep the hell out of you, mention has to be made of this masterpiece: Blue Velvet (1986)

For the gore films like Hostel, check out this: Severance (2006)

Ok, hope that helps. If you need any more recommendations, I'm full of it.


----------



## Regor (Jun 29, 2007)

noodles said:


> That's the one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damnit... the image resizer must be jacked up. It's not enlarging when I click 'Full Screen'


----------



## oompa (Jun 29, 2007)

i think being scared of movies is kinda up to yourself. if i dont want to, i dont get scared. but thats kinda useless, so instead i try hard to be scared and really get lost in the story and i try not to let myself be distracted. i shouldnt be sceptic when i see a horror movie, i just make it worse for myself, for no good reason i found out 

anyway: both the ring's and the grudge's american and japanese versions were scary in my opinion, tho in different ways.
i also really like the old event horizon movie, with laurence fishburne.
i think gothika with hale berry with that stupid limp bizkit song was ok at times as well.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 29, 2007)

Scariest Horror Movies Ever


----------



## noodles (Jun 29, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> And while on the subject of films that aren't horror, but still manage to creep the hell out of you, mention has to be made of this masterpiece: Blue Velvet (1986)



"Don't fuckin' look at me!!!"


----------



## TheReal7 (Jun 29, 2007)

WOLF CREEk

you'll never sleep again LOL


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 29, 2007)

Any of the following...

Don't Look Now
Hellraiser 1, 2 and 5
Darkness
Flower of Flesh and Blood (seriously fucked up)
Ginger Snaps 1-3
Trauma
In The Mouth of Madness
The Last House on the Left
Mind Ripper
Elvira, Mistress of the Dark (only a horror film in the very loosest sense of the word, but sooooooooo fucking awesome!)


----------



## playstopause (Jun 29, 2007)

- Hitchcock's Psycho.
- R.Scott's Alien
- Kubrick's The shining

"Blue velvet" is a true masterpiece... But it's no horror movie.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 29, 2007)

I grew up on 80's horror movies.

Although they aren't quite the same watching them now, they were still pretty fun.

"The Thing" with Kurt Russel was pretty good.

The Thing (1982) - Posters

"The Gate" was pretty good, too, but I watched it a few weeks ago, not so much anymore.

I thought the 80's put out a bunch of good scary movies, or maybe it was just because I was too young to tell the difference...

SUHHHWEEETTT!!!! Look what got number 1 on this poll of scariest movies of all time...

Top 50 scariest horror movies of all time - Halloween movies - Boston.com


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 29, 2007)

Lord of Illusions
The Ninth Gate
Event Horizon
The Mothman Prophecies


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 29, 2007)

Inferno
Satan's Little Helper
Demons (retarded, but fun!)
Braindead (as above)


----------



## playstopause (Jun 29, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Event Horizon



Good flick


----------



## Cancer (Jun 29, 2007)

noodles said:


> I don't find much of anything scary. I can be entertained, but not much really creeps me out.
> 
> Naren, you might know this. French chick, holding a huge circular saw. The movie is dubbed. I wish I could remember the name of it.




High Tension?

Anything by Takashi Miike.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 29, 2007)

The Descent was a great movie and creepy as Hell. I liked it a lot. 

The Saw and Hostel movie defy the laws of physics by sucking and blowing at the same time.


----------



## machinegunriffer82 (Jun 29, 2007)

watch gummo! its freakin creepy not really horror though


----------



## playstopause (Jun 29, 2007)

Gummo is quite something indeed.

It's something else though.


----------



## Rusty_cooley702 (Jun 30, 2007)

saw 1 2 and 3

but i recommend watching thm in oreder because if you watch saw 2 first then youll find out what happens in the first one
etc
the ring


----------



## Naren (Jun 30, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> 200? Is that all?



I said 200 because I have no idea how many. But, to be honest, if you have at least 200 on DVD alone, then a more serious estimate would probably be "over 500." I've never counted, but about 3 years ago, I used to watch at least 3-5 horror movies a week. 



Karl Hungus said:


> Marebito (2004)
> Uzumaki (2000)
> 
> Oh, and Naren... You probably know of it, but I have to give mention of this classic Japanese horror: Onibaba (1964)



Yeah, I have "Onibaba." I don't really see how that could be considered "horror" though. It's a really really good film, but it's not scary and it's not really supposed to be scary. I mean, you already know that that "oni" is actually the old lady from the very beginning.

Uzumaki and Marebito were both very very interesting and were some of the most bizarre horror films I've seen. Marebito is just off the wall crazy (he goes to this underground world and picks up that naked chick who's really this kind of monster and takes her back to his apartment) and Uzumaki is stylistically really unusual. I thought Marebito had a really really creepy atsmosphere. I didn't think Uzumaki was scary at all, but it was really bizarre and twisted, which made for a super interesting film.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 30, 2007)

Vampyres: Daughters of Dracula (One of my favourite vampire flicks, although it's very seventies-looking)
I Am The Ripper (insanely low-budget French wierdness...makes Cradle of Fear look like a masterpiece of cutting-edge filmmaking)
Near Dark (another great vampire flick)
Pumpkinhead (classic 80s horror)
28 Days Later


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 1, 2007)

Naren said:


> Yeah, I have "Onibaba." I don't really see how that could be considered "horror" though. It's a really really good film, but it's not scary and it's not really supposed to be scary. I mean, you already know that that "oni" is actually the old lady from the very beginning.



Yeah, you're right, I guess it's just that a lot of sites have the film listed as horror (imdb.com kfccimena.com and such) and I like to throw in a recommendation for the film whenever I get the chance. 



Naren said:


> Uzumaki and Marebito were both very very interesting and were some of the most bizarre horror films I've seen. Marebito is just off the wall crazy (he goes to this underground world and picks up that naked chick who's really this kind of monster and takes her back to his apartment) and Uzumaki is stylistically really unusual. I thought Marebito had a really really creepy atsmosphere. I didn't think Uzumaki was scary at all, but it was really bizarre and twisted, which made for a super interesting film.



Careful on the spoilers there. 

Yeah, Uzumaki wasn't scary as such, but the feeling it went for is something else, it's such an original film and a complete odditity.

Another film that's well worth a look and I forgot to mention is this: Tetsuo (1989) which really freaked me out when I saw it.

Tell me, are you into any Korean films?


----------



## Naren (Jul 1, 2007)

I would classify "Tetsuo" as "cyber punk" (with elements of "sci fi"). There is a whole range of films like that and directors that make films like that. I tend to find most of them boring (Tetsuo didn't really impress me much), but I have seen a few in that genre which were pretty interesting (can't remember the titles, because it came from this time a few years back where I was watching like 5 Japanese films a week).



Karl Hungus said:


> Tell me, are you into any Korean films?



I've seen more Japanese horror movies than any other non-English-speaking films. I do watch Korean films every now and then (with Japanese subtitles), but, in such cases, I usually watch the Japanese DVD of the film (hence the Japanese subtitles. I don't think most of the Korean films I've seen are available in English), so therefore I don't know the Korean names for the films. And, if there is an English title (which there usually isn't), I don't know it either. One trend I've seen in Korean horror that I seriously don't like is that they seem to just completely rip off Japanese horror. I've seen some movies that were complete rip offs of popular Japanese movies. 

One Korean horror film that I remember liking was called &#22235;&#20154;&#12398;&#39135;&#21331;. 

I've been disappointed too often with Korean films. I absolutely can't stand 95% of Korean dramas, comedies, and romances. They just have the most formulated plots on the planet with set characters and cheesy dialogue... gah. The last time I saw a Korean movie was about a year ago when my girlfriend lent me her DVD of &#20693;&#12398;&#24444;&#22899;&#12434;&#32057;&#20171;&#12375;&#12414;&#12377; (again I have no idea what the Korean or English title would be).


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 1, 2007)

I love horror movies, here are some tips on good movies that are easy to get into even if you haven't watch that much horror. 

The Watcher in the Woods - The Watcher in the Woods (1980)
The Uninvited - The Uninvited (1944)
The Innocents - The Innocents (1961)
The Haunting - The Haunting (1963/I)
Horror of dracula - Dracula (1958)

Kairo - Kairo (2001)
Shutter - Shutter (2004/II)
The Eye - Gin gwai (2002)
A tale of two sisters - Janghwa, Hongryeon (2003)
Godzilla: Final Wars - Gojira: Fainaru u&#244;zu (2004) (a must see movie)

Vem är du? - Vem &#228;r du? (2005)
Det okända - Ok&#228;nda., Det (2000)
Villmark - Villmark (2003)
De Dødes tjern - D&#248;des tjern, De (1958)
Storm - Storm (2005)
Vargtimmen - Vargtimmen (1968)


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 1, 2007)

I saw Tetsuo pretty young, and although I was already watching a lot of horrors at the time, that was one film that scared the shit out of me. It's certainly cyberpunk, but that doesn't mean it couldn't freak the hell out of me far better than most horrors.

I'm a little suprised about you dislike 95% of Korean films you've seen. Personally, I think some of the best films in recent years have come from Korea. 

I will agree with you about certain Korean horror films though, there's quite a lot of them coming out that just seem to cash-in on the rise in popularity of horror from the far-east, and pretty much just set up the same motifs and plot devices to an established formulae. However, there are a few that are absolutely astounding. Janghwa, Hongryeon (2003) for example, is possibly one of the most chilling films I've ever seen in my life. On par with Ringu infact.

But seriously, in the last few years, I've seen more breath-takingly good films come from Korea than anywhere else. Take a look at some of these:

Oldboy (2003)
Jigureul jikyeora! (2003) (One of the most shockingly original films I've ever seen!)
Taegukgi hwinalrimyeo (2004)
Bom yeoreum gaeul gyeoul geurigo bom (2003)
Salinui chueok (2003)
Gongdong gyeongbi guyeok JSA (2000)
Boksuneun naui geot (2002)
Chinjeolhan geumjassi (2005)
Dalkomhan insaeng (2005)
Gwoemul (2006)

Just check out some of the user ratings for those films. I'm not saying those ratings are anything definitive, but for the most part, they're very highly esteemed films. Formulaic horror films generally come off with very mediocre scores: Bunhongsin (2005)

I don't know about the 2 films you've mentioned though.


----------



## jufob (Jul 1, 2007)

Deadbirds
Wrong Turn
Monster Man

Oops! Forgot to mention "Ravenous"


----------



## NemesisTheory (Jul 4, 2007)

The Thing (John Carpenter, Kurt Russell version)
Hellraiser 1 & 2
Alien & Aliens (sci-fi yeah, but scary)
The Shining
Evil Dead
Event Horizon
Resident Evil
28 Days Later
28 Weeks Later
Nightmare On Elm Street 1


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 4, 2007)

Gummo is awesome. It's got Bathory on the soundtrack. One of the craziest movies I remember is an old one called Dead and Buried - all about a quaint little town called Potter's Bluff. It's pretty fucked up.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 4, 2007)

Ancestor said:


> It's pretty fucked up.



That one scene where they destroy chairs in the kitchen, i will always remember.

Can you say trash?


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Jul 6, 2007)

scary movies fucking rule. can someone recommend me a few scary movies? not just scary, but like, fucked up, fuck you up in the head, WTF is that!!scary. i wanna cry goddammit. last movie(s) that was shocking to me was 28 days/weeks later. every movie i've seen since is just, meh.


----------



## Vegetta (Jul 6, 2007)

I quite enjoyed The Eye (They are making an english version of it) 

Phantasm is full of WIN



Ancestor said:


> Gummo is awesome. It's got Bathory on the soundtrack. One of the craziest movies I remember is an old one called Dead and Buried - all about a quaint little town called Potter's Bluff. It's pretty fucked up.




Oh man dead and buried is cool! I forgot all about that movie


----------

